# Beautiful scene my boyfriend took when we were a Lake by the name of Indian Lake.



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

Here's another that was taken in my home state of Michigan.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2018)

Very pretty photos. The lights reflecting on the water is beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice pictures Bearwoman!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2018)

Bearwoman said:


>



great pic

so reminds me of Goldenlake Garden in mainland (Guangzhou) China


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

Gary O the picture is beautiful.Thank You.


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful photos.  I love lights on water.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

jujube said:


> Beautiful photos.  I love lights on water.


I do too. 
Lovely.


----------

